# Bobby



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Weren't you talking about doing some pens with rifle casings??

Take a look at these -- bob 
http://www.woodworking.org/InfoExchange/viewtopic.php?t=12549


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

more pen stuff

http://www.thepenshop.net/


----------

